# $77 Sirius special denied over Travel Link Subscription



## smackman

I received a offer in the mail from Sirius, It is the 1 year $77 dollar offer. I called to get this special and I WAS DENIED because I have a year subscription to Travel Link. They said the ESN number was already taken up with Travel Link and they could not put another service on top of the already used ESN number! I was baffled by this answer big time.

This was escalated 2x over the 1st CSR and I was still denied. They offered to Remove Travel Link, Refund Travel Link subscription and give me the $77 special BUT I could not have Travel Link at full price with this $77 dollar special. 

The ONLY way to get Sirius Everything and Travel Link together is to pay full price. 

After 25 minutes I still have a $22 dollar a year Travel Link Service and NO sirius music. There loss.....


----------



## chevyguy559

Whats Travel Link?


----------



## smackman

chevyguy559 said:


> Whats Travel Link?


http://www.siriusxm.com/travellink


----------



## gjrhine

I take it you don't have a smartphone.


----------



## smackman

gjrhine said:


> I take it you don't have a smartphone.


I have a Droid X. Why?


----------



## gjrhine

Then you already have access to what Travelink has and so much more.


----------



## Kevin F

"gjrhine" said:


> Then you already have access to what Travelink has and so much more.


You have a point. But I have an iPhone and a 2011 ford explorer with Sirius music and travel link. Travel link integrates very well with the ford system and I can see why someone would want such integration.
Just my $0.02

Kevin


----------



## smackman

gjrhine said:


> Then you already have access to what Travelink has and so much more.


I have had the Droid X only 2 weeks but I subscribed to Travel Link in May. I have Navigation in my 2011 Ford Taurus Limited with Ford Sync. The Travel Link is a nice feature on the My Touch Screen.

Anyway, I was looking for a possible solution to my original question.

I have a LOT to learn about the Droid X. It is my 1st smartphone.


----------



## Kevin F

"smackman" said:


> I have had the Droid X only 2 weeks but I subscribed to Travel Link in May. I have Navigation in my car with Ford Sync. The Travel Link is a nice feature on the My Touch Screen.
> 
> Anyway, I was looking for a possible solution to my original question.
> 
> I have a LOT to learn about the Droid X. It is my 1st smartphone.


Have you tried contacting ford about it? They do have some power over deals like that


----------



## smackman

Kevin F said:


> Have you tried contacting ford about it? They do have some power over deals like that


My Free 6 month subscription ran out in May 2011. I think this a problem with Sirius and Customer Relations not Ford. Travel Link is nor exclusive to Ford right?

I hate doing any business with Sirius Customer service. Most are "out sourced" workers and the language barrier is horrible.

I am just mystified to why Sirius cannot add the $77 dollar special to my already existing account that they offered me!


----------



## gjrhine

Kevin F said:


> You have a point. But I have an iPhone and a 2011 ford explorer with Sirius music and travel link. Travel link integrates very well with the ford system and I can see why someone would want such integration.
> Just my $0.02
> 
> Kevin


I used to think that way too. Talk about integration here is one example using the Google Chrome browser and the Chrome to Phone extension (app). Find your destination in Google Maps on your laptop, send it to your phone with the app, power up phone in your vehicle hit navigate-to and you're on your way with turn-by-turn. Now that's integration.


----------



## smackman

Sirius Customer Service and there supposedly supervisors read off written notes.

Here is the response I got from Sirius over email

*My question was*

I was denied a offer sent by mail for Sirius Everything for $77 dollars because I subscribe to Travel Link. I was told the $77 dollar offer could not be used because the ESN was already taken with Travel Link. I was escalated 3x and I still have nothing but Travel Link.

Why in the world would I be sent a offer by mail and Sirius deny me because I subscribe to Travel Link? I pay full price for Travel Link and I am fine with that BUT I am denied any specials because my ESN cannot do a $77 dollar special BUT I was offered both at full price by the same Sirius representative?

I feel I have been totally done wrong. I received this letter yesterday signed by Joe Zarella. Maybe this Chief Service offer needs to be made aware that Sirius is turning away business and not fulfilling what they offer.

After approx. 30 minutes of holding, transfers etc. I have the same subscription of Travel Link and no Music.

This is wrong. Do not make a offer you cannot fulfill. I would like a resolution team to look at this and resolve this issue.

Thank you

*There answer was:*
Thank you for contacting SiriusXM regarding promotional packages. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

As per inquiry, from time to time, we may offer a service on a multi-month commitment or promotional basis. In such event, you agree to make payments for the service to be received and ordered by you in accordance with the terms of the applicable billing plan and promotion that you agree to, including payments of any early termination fees if you terminate the service prior to the end of a minimum commitment period. If you had received an offer, please contact the number listed on the mail that you received.

We are hoping for your kind consideration and we do apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused you.

We hope you are enjoying SiriusXM's 100% commercial-free music and entertainment programming. We are committed to providing you with the best in listener care. If you have any questions, feel free to reply to this email.

And you can always manage your account online 24/7 by clicking http://www.siriusxm.com/.

*Now, Does that make any sense? LOL*


----------



## smackman

*I tried again and this is the email from Sirius concerning the $77 dollar offer and Travel Link;
*
_Dear ----------

Thank you for contacting SiriusXM. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. We understand your frustration and we are here to assist you. The $77 promotion is for radio subscription and can not be applied to you Sirius Travel Link service.

All of our customers are appreciated and each subscriber plays an active role in the growth of SiriusXM. This issue will be forwarded to the relevant department and your concerns will be investigated. This will, hopefully, further enhance the service which we provide.

We are committed to providing you with the best in listener care. You can also manage your account online 24/7, by visiting http://www.siriusxm.com

If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to reply to this email.

Thank you,

Jezra
SiriusXM Email Listener Care Team
1-866-635-2349_

*For a company who is losing customers, Does this make any sense?* :nono:


----------



## tampa8

_"The $77 promotion is for radio subscription and can not be applied to you Sirius Travel Link service."
_
Travel link is a completely different service, the $77 is for a regular account, yours is not that is what they are telling you. The promotion is valid for a regular account, which still you can get on another radio but apparently they will not give you the Travel Link and only pay $77 for the radio portion. I'm guessing there is a disclaimer on their site or in the promotion. But they should be communicating much better than they are.

By the way, they are gaining subscribers, not losing them.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2011/05/25/giving-sirius-xm-credit-where-credit-is-due.aspx

From that link... "Sirius XM continues to gain subscribers in a cost-effective manner. It's been profitable and cash flow positive for more than a year. It doesn't have any major debt repayment milestones -- or costly satellites to deploy -- in the near term."


----------



## smackman

tampa8 said:


> _"The $77 promotion is for radio subscription and can not be applied to you Sirius Travel Link service."
> _
> Travel link is a completely different service, the $77 is for a regular account, yours is not that is what they are telling you. The promotion is valid for a regular account, which still you can get on another radio but apparently they will not give you the Travel Link and only pay $77 for the radio portion. I'm guessing there is a disclaimer on their site or in the promotion. But they should be communicating much better than they are.
> 
> By the way, they are gaining subscribers, not losing them.
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2011/05/25/giving-sirius-xm-credit-where-credit-is-due.aspx
> 
> From that link... "Sirius XM continues to gain subscribers in a cost-effective manner. It's been profitable and cash flow positive for more than a year. It doesn't have any major debt repayment milestones -- or costly satellites to deploy -- in the near term."


They sent me a "offer letter" 6 weeks after I subscribed to Travel Link to get Sirius Everything at $77 a year. That is my "beef".

It says in the letter that it cannot be combined with another "offer". I do not get a discount price on Travel Link and I called and subscribed to Travel Link.

What this "boils down to" is there billing dept seems ancient or way behind times. They say they cannot put any other subscription on my account unless I unsubscribe to Travel Link and THEN I can have Sirius Everything at the promotion price of $77 but no Travel Link OR I can pay full price for Sirius Everything and then I could also subscribe to Travel Link at regular price.

IMO, The regular subscription price for Sirius Pkgs. is to expensive. I have had XM Radio in my Truck for over 3 years and I have never paid full subscription price.


----------



## chevyguy559

Maybe try starting over from scratch and cancel the Travel Link, get the music set up for $77, then a couple days later add the Travel Link back on....since you would have already paid the $77, and not getting a promotion for the Travel Link, they might be able to add it to your account, just like adding Online listening is in addition to your base subscription....just a thought


----------



## smackman

chevyguy559 said:


> Maybe try starting over from scratch and cancel the Travel Link, get the music set up for $77, then a couple days later add the Travel Link back on....since you would have already paid the $77, and not getting a promotion for the Travel Link, they might be able to add it to your account, just like adding Online listening is in addition to your base subscription....just a thought


Not a bad thought but I already approached Sirius CSR about this possibilty and they said NO. They say I cannot combine a promotion with Travel Link and that is paying Travel Link at Regular price. Go figure.

My choice seems to be to pay full price if I want Travel LINK..... Not happening.:nono:


----------



## gjrhine

They sound reasonable to me. Give it up.


----------



## Upstream

I have the Sirius $77 deal plus Travel Link at regular price. I got them both at the same time in the same phone call. I know the CSR set up the $77 deal first, and then she set up the Travel Link subscription. She even offered me a discount on the Travel Link because I paid a full-year in advance.


----------



## Jeremy W

My 2010 Fusion has separate ESNs for Radio and Travel Link. Is this not the case in other vehicles?


----------

